# tools to upgrade for 2011



## passthewire (Jan 1, 2011)

i am an apprentice, and being new i havent been doing it long enough to establish one particular brand preference yet. 

i started with the greenlee starter kit, and the first thing ive noticed is that the tools are heavier and bulkier than some of the other brands out there. 

to be honest i have never heard of knipex until reading it here tonight. 

so far i see strippers that look like a big staple gun. do self adjusting insulation strippers really work?

so is anyone using stuff like this? 

i have a pair of strippers that light up/beep when voltage is detected, thats about as high tech as i get. 

havent bought a tester yet, but did see a really nice digital multimeter at home depot on display that looked different than anything ive seen thus far. 

also will need a toner, looking into those too.

what tools do you guys have on your wish list?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

passthewire said:


> i am an apprentice, and being new i havent been doing it long enough to establish one particular brand preference yet.
> 
> i started with the greenlee starter kit, and the first thing ive noticed is that the tools are heavier and bulkier than some of the other brands out there.
> 
> ...


I like Klien tools my self also check these out i am going to get a pair myselfhttp://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=QSAgTdfIMMOC8gbi56yTCg&ved=0CHIQ8gIwAA#


----------



## van2977 (Jan 13, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I like Klien tools my self also check these out i am going to get a pair myselfhttp://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=QSAgTdfIMMOC8gbi56yTCg&ved=0CHIQ8gIwAA#



I have a pair of them they are great . i had a run about 7 years ago when my boss got hooked up in a new development of mc mansions and we did like 25-30 homes changing the builder grade chandeliers. Thouse chain pliers are worth it when you have a bunch of chain to do.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I HATE hanging chandeliers. You get it hung, then along comes the lady of the house...... then it is too high or too low.

Happens EVERY time!!!:whistling2: AM I RIGHT OR AM I RIGHT?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I HATE hanging chandeliers. You get it hung, then along comes the lady of the house...... then it is too high or too low.?


too bad.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

passthewire said:


> i am an apprentice, and being new i havent been doing it long enough to establish one particular brand preference yet.
> 
> i started with the greenlee starter kit, and the first thing ive noticed is that the tools are heavier and bulkier than some of the other brands out there. Klien, greenlee, ideal are readily avalible at most wholesale parts houses. If you watch you can pick these tools up for next to nothing.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I HATE hanging chandeliers. You get it hung, then along comes the lady of the house...... then it is too high or too low.
> 
> Happens EVERY time!!!:whistling2: AM I RIGHT OR AM I RIGHT?


Haha, this happened to every unit I worked in that had a chandelier at the strip mall I worked at once.


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

I slightly disagree with the "Wait to get the good stuff" motto. I hated using low end cutters of any sort, and when you can get a nice pair of Channelock Lineman's, with LifeTime warranty, for not a whole lot more in cost it doesn't really make sense not to buy them.

Obligatory 'best' list (of the things I've personally used):

Best Drivers: Wera - no contest. Laser-tip for everything but beaters, which in that case get Wiha steelcap series. Side Note: You must get a 10-in-1 style driver (Piquic/Klein/Ideal/etc). Ya, their kinda' lame but I'll be damned if they aren't a must regardless.

Best Lineman's: Toss up between Klein and Knipex BUT YOU MUST GET THE MODEL WITH THE FISH TAPE PULLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best Diagonal Cutters: Knipex 10" (or just 8" if you don't need the extra size/weight/cutting power)

Best Strippers: Personally I couldn't care less as long as they are short (ya, I'm weird). I use the yellow handled Kleins, myself.

Best Level: Any torpedo level with rare Earth magnets, not that crappy magnetic strip stuff.

Best Driver Bits: Any impact ready bits (in my experience). Also, dual ended ones are extra convenient.

Best Pouches: Kuny

Best Belt For Those Pouches: Klein PowerLine padded tool belt. I like the clip buckle far more than the usual pins style.

Best Conduit Reamer: Klein or Ideal

Best Basic Multimeters: Ideal Clamp-on (740) series (well under $50 used on eBay - $100 new). Good quality, decent price, and the clamp can be used to hang the meter while you work.

Best Drywall saw: Doesn't matter as long as the blade is not removable. Don't get a handle that can change the blades.

Best Hacksaw: Hmm, really just personal preference on this one. I like a smaller one so that it fits in my tool box BUT it should be very durable, not cheap.

Best Mini-Flashlight: Maglite

Best Scissors: Kleins

Best Data Punchdown Tool: Ideal for cheaper, Paladin's best one if you have the cash (the company one works for would supply this, though).

Best Cliche, Red Toolbox: Beats me but they are definitely good to have.

Best Hole Punch Kit: Greenlee

Best Uni-Bits: Greenlee

Best Volt-tick: For the love of Jesus just get the Fluke 90-1000v one. I've dealt with many of these things and it is just not worth fooling around finding one that's good AND cheap. Just get the Fluke and call it a day ($20 on eBay).


Also, don't buy those auto-strippers. They are handy for the average joe at home but you'll just be laughed at trying to use them at work... because they suck.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I HATE hanging chandeliers. You get it hung, then along comes the lady of the house...... then it is too high or too low.
> 
> Happens EVERY time!!!:whistling2: AM I RIGHT OR AM I RIGHT?



Not if you ASK first. :whistling2:


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Not if you ASK first. :whistling2:


Not if they change their minds.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Johnny Two Tone said:


> Not if they change their minds.



Then they pay twice. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I HATE hanging chandeliers. You get it hung, then along comes the lady of the house...... then it is too high or too low.
> 
> Happens EVERY time!!!:whistling2: AM I RIGHT OR AM I RIGHT?


I have been using 30" off the table for years.. tell them it is an "industry standard" and they won't change a thing.. 

Anytime a HO has choices, you are in for a wild ride..


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

B4T said:


> I have been using 30" off the table for years.. tell them it is an "industry standard" and they won't change a thing..
> 
> Anytime a HO has choices, you are in for a wild ride..



Industry Standard...that's perfect. Here I have always done 7' from the floor. PERIOD!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

when you say toner, do you mean a tone a probe?

Let me know if you are looking for low volt stuff, and ill point you in the right way


----------



## passthewire (Jan 1, 2011)

what i call a toner is the thing you hook up to the wire and turn on, then you walk around with a remote and you can trace the wire through the drywall.


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

Best flashlight, Fenix by a lot.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

passthewire said:


> what i call a toner is the thing you hook up to the wire and turn on, then you walk around with a remote and you can trace the wire through the drywall.



That (thing) is called a Tone Generator. Phone and comms guys use them all the time. Handy tool.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

or a tone a probe


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> That (thing) is called a Tone Generator. Phone and comms guys use them all the time. Handy tool.


And I would be alot balder without one 8)


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ethaninmotion said:


> And I would be alot balder without one 8)


 O M G, and they can cure baldness too??? :blink:


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> O M G, and they can cure baldness too??? :blink:


Yes I have the new bosely model


----------



## Tuesday5189 (Jan 7, 2011)

Johnny Two Tone said:


> Best Lineman's: Toss up between Klein and Knipex BUT YOU MUST GET THE MODEL WITH THE FISH TAPE PULLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Best Volt-tick: For the love of Jesus just get the Fluke 90-1000v one. I've dealt with many of these things and it is just not worth fooling around finding one that's good AND cheap. Just get the Fluke and call it a day ($20 on eBay).


I have a strong personal preference to the Klein Journeyman 2000's. A lot of different brands I've tried are just cheap or never achieve break-in by the time I blow them up. The J2000's are as loose as a woman-of-the-night as soon as I unwrap them.

I can also attest to the quality of the Fluke, except for one part. The battery door/pocket clip refused to stay on mine, I'd have to tape it. Unfortunately mine is now residing in about 3 feet of blown-in insulation in an attic in Lexington somewhere.


While on the topic of volt-ticks, I've tried several (in this order). The basic greenlee, the Fluke, the Klein, and the push-button greenlee.

The basic greenlee's pocket clip is always the first thing to break. It's just brittle. And the twist cap will always twist off and get lost.

The push-button greenlee is much better, with function similar to the Fluke, including the voltbeat, silent mode, and auto-shutoff. The only thing I don't like is that because the button is on the top, every time you bend over it turns itself on. Unlike the fluke with is on the side.


AVOID THE KLEIN VOLT-TICK

if you already own one, throw it out.

While demo-ing a residential panel (which remained live for the homeowner), I was cutting romex in the crawl-space below it so I could pull it out the top. I was about to cut a 10-2 romex that was dangling when the licensed guy remarked that he hadn't shut off the breaker for it. "It's not beeping" I said, referring to my Klein tester, but just to make sure I stripped the jacket off and held it to the THHN. Still nothing, but the licensed guy was convinced. So I stripped it to bare copper. Then and only then did the tester beep.

Not only that, but mine had a sticky button on top. Either you couldn't push it hard enough to turn it on, or it would hold itself down after you pushed it so it would immediately turn back off.



Sorry, I'm very passionate about making people aware of these testers, seeing as almost every apprentice in my company has one.


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

The thing about electronics is that they need to be designed by a proper team of specialist engineers. If one likes a brand, like Klein for instance, because of that brand's drivers one shouldn't transfer that brand-preference over to that brand's electronic devices. Klein isn't an electronics manufacturer. They may make great hand tools but not electronics. For electronics - meters, volt-ticks, etc - look to an electronics manufacturer. Fluke is a specialist electronics manufacturer therefore you can trust their electronics.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Penn Baja two speed reels are the bomb...... my favorite tool.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Read Tuesday's red print. Speaking the truth. For real.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Psyphren (Dec 31, 2010)

Never trust a volt tick! If it really matters.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, best place for the klein volt-tick (or any volt-tick from HD for that matter) is on the floor under your boot being ground and smashed into little pieces.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yep, best place for the klein volt-tick (or any volt-tick from HD for that matter) is on the floor under your boot being ground and smashed into little pieces.


 Well said Jlarson:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Penn Baja two speed reels are the bomb...... my favorite tool.


Ahhhhhhhh, late summer albacore fishing out of Charleston Oregon! I love killing fish :thumbsup: Penn all the way!


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i obviously had no plans tonight. i registered just to reply to this thread.

diagonals-klein 2000 series
side cuts-klein 2000 series
needle nose-klein D203-6
channel locks-channel lock 430 x 2
tin snips-wiss straight
screwdrivers-wera or wiha
beater screwdriver-wera kraftform chisel driver 6"
terminating screwdriver-craftsman (strictly for replacement factor)
hammer-vaughan E18F
folding rule-lufkin model 966 red end two way inside measuring
steel tape-fat max 25'
combination square
torpedo level-checkpoint 3D or no-dog 6"
plumb bob
cold chisel 3/4"-dasco
tap wrench-craftsman ratcheting (these break every so often)
adjustable wrench-klein 10"
socket set
allen wrenches
hacksaw
center punch-starrett 18C (one of the strongest out there)
knife
fuse puller
tester-a single function solenoid tester with continuity (they are the safest)
sta-kon tool-klein
wire strippers-klein
flashlight-maglite 2AA LED
scratch awl
chalk box-keson RWM1
no dog level-ventura offset level
tool pouch/belt-occidental
tool box-something steel and lockable

sorry, i did not read the OP's post well. i though you were asking what you should upgrade TO.

all i need right now is a couple utility guard glove clips, a starrett 18C (i have the one from general and it could be stronger) and a 2011 code book with tabs.

worst first post ever. oh, well.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Need a new meter. A Fluke 77 IV is on my radar. Don't need anything more that I can think of.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> i obviously had no plans tonight. i registered just to reply to this thread.
> 
> diagonals-klein 2000 series
> side cuts-klein 2000 series
> ...


Welcome to the forum!!!!!

Are you buying all those tools these year?


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

It wasn't that bad Pompey, and welcome...


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

oh, hell no. i have pretty much every one of them. i totally misread the OP's post. he mentioned having a starter stet and no brand preferences yet. i thought he wanted opinions on what he should have on his wish list. these are my preferences.

on top of all those. he should have a cube checker with gfci trip button and a maxis marksmen conduit layout tool.

as i said... worst first post ever.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> oh, hell no. i have pretty much every one of them. i totally misread the OP's post. he mentioned having a starter stet and no brand preferences yet. i thought he wanted opinions on what he should have on his wish list. these are my preferences.
> 
> on top of all those. he should have a cube checker with gfci trip button and a maxis marksmen conduit layout tool.
> 
> as i said... worst first post ever.


actually, it was a great first post, usually new members start with, 

"wich linemans do you like best?" That includes me:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

okay, redo...

all i need for 2011 is a couple utility guard glove clips, a starrett 18C (i have the one from general tool and it could be stronger) and a 2011 code book with tabs. oh, and a 6" wera kraftform chisel driver for a beater (i am still using a 6" klein, which is what i assume most of you are as well).


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

Josue, i am a tool addict. love discussing tools and my wife HATES it. i love and respect my tools. 

my most recent purchases were the tool belt, hip pads, electrician pouch, hammer loop and tape measure holder from occidental leather. my wife has no clue i just bought a $200 rig. she has seen the rig, but dollars were never discussed.

and in reality, i will only be using the rig on commercial jobs. on industrial jobs, i wear a tiny pouch and tape measure holder.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> Josue, i am a tool addict. love discussing tools and my wife HATES it. i love and respect my tools.
> 
> my most recent purchases were the tool belt, hip pads, electrician pouch, hammer loop and tape measure holder from occidental leather. my wife has no clue i just bought a $200 rig. she has seen the rig, but dollars were never discussed.
> 
> and in reality, i will only be using the rig on commercial jobs. on industrial jobs, i wear a tiny pouch and tape measure holder.


I am also a tool addict:laughing:

Although I don't buy tools stupidly.


That rig is very expensive, but I think it is worth the money.:laughing:


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

Josue said:


> That rig is very expensive, but I think it is worth the money.:laughing:


i do as well. i love it so far. springing for the hip pads was the best $50 i ever spent. it is so comfortable.

i have to admit, it is the most aesthetically pleasing rig i have ever seen, too.


----------

